# I want money for my wedding.



## cooney

Because the OH and I really need a new mattress. I already checked and we cannot register for a mattress and have people come in and make little payments on it. :shrug:

I know with wedding invitations the bride puts where she is registered at. Can I put something like "We will be accepting gifts in the form of money to go toward a new mattress" ? So many people have told me asking for money is trashy but we really need a new mattress. It's expensive because I have horrible back problems. Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks =)

BTW, the wedding will be at my parent's big house and there won't be more than 100 people there so it's a very small event.


----------



## sarah1989

Maybe instead of asking for money towards the mattress, have gift cards listed as items on your registry. I know we registered at Sears and listed them our "wanted" items in different amounts. We got quite a few.

You may find people will give you money as well.

Best of Luck


----------



## tmr1234

we are asking for money there is nothing wrong with it with people liveing together alot more now befor getting wed you dont really want new things for the home off people. you can find a nice vers that asks for money in a nice way


----------



## lynne192

i was thinking this myself and not sure how to go about it.... so will wait and see what we need at the time


----------



## elmaxie

When we got married we lived together and needed nothing so decided to just say no gifts but if you want to make a contribution to our honeymoon please do.

I think if you are just honest with people and say you need a new matress and would they donate to the matress fund they will be fine.

We did find a few guests at ours who didn't want to give money and we got a few picture frames....but people would rather spend money on what you need/want than wasting it on stuff you don't!


Emma.xx


----------



## pinkmummy

We are asking people for money to go towards us getting home things and towards our honeymoon as there is nothing we need.

I think its quite common for people to ask for money nowadays :thumbup: xx


----------



## 24/7

We didn't ask for anything and got a mixture of cards with money or M&S vouchers. xx


----------



## babytots

We didn't ask for gifts or money either but we did ask them to join us for a meal after the ceremony (as we couldn't afford a sit down meal as well as a evening reception) and that they make a contribution towards their meal. x


----------



## jellytot

there are loads of lovely poems you can use to ask for money, i recieved a wedding invite with a poem in it asking for money towards a honeymoon, try looking it up online? just an idea x


----------



## NIfirsttimer

i got wedding invite this week for a wedding soon, and there was a little card in with details of the gift list, but it also said 'gifts of cash are equally welcome' maybe something like that which gives people a choice?


----------



## honeybee2

i dont think asking for money is trashy!!!!! i find receiving ten toasters is trashy!!!!!! We said on our invites "we are very fortunate to have everything we need for our home so we are kindly requesting that guests donate to the cost of our honeymoon" and all my guests are more than happy to give money because it saves them the worry of what to buy!!!


----------



## lynne192

i am thinking we might ask for money too now, nothing huge just anything cause would really be nice might even get to go on a honeymoon if we get enough money :D


----------



## krissie1234uk

My friend had a wishing well at her wedding and included a poem which basically said they had everything for their home so they would be happier with money, we all got to put our envelopes in the wishing well and make a wish! We're stealing this idea I think.
Makes it a lot less "trashy" I think, we got to give a gift they wanted and we got a wish, everyone wins!!


----------



## lynne192

omg that sounds brilliant i might try and get a pot of gold typy of thing as ours is having st patrick day theme as on 17th march :D


----------



## krissie1234uk

That's a great idea! The lovely thing about their wishing well was that they kept it and put it in their garden afterwards.


----------



## lynne192

awww how lovely :D


----------



## lynne192

the wishing well seems to be a very popular thing here is one poem i have come across:

"More than just kisses so far we've shared
Our home has been made with Love and Care
Most things we need we've already got
And in our home we can't fit a lot!
A wishing well we thought would be great
(But only if you wish to participate)
A gift of money is placed in the well
Then make a wish....But shhh dont'tell
Once we've replaced the old with the new
We can look back and say it was thanks to you"


----------



## aly888

krissie1234uk said:


> My friend had a wishing well at her wedding and included a poem which basically said they had everything for their home so they would be happier with money, we all got to put our envelopes in the wishing well and make a wish! We're stealing this idea I think.
> Makes it a lot less "trashy" I think, we got to give a gift they wanted and we got a wish, everyone wins!!




krissie1234uk said:


> That's a great idea! The lovely thing about their wishing well was that they kept it and put it in their garden afterwards.

 that is exactly what my brother did at his wedding!

I dont think it's trashy to ask for money instead. The tradition of buying things for the newlyweds home has kind of died out (as most couples already live together before getting married) so they usually just gets loads of photoframes or 'keepsakes' instead! I just got my friend a bride and groom cookbook full of recipes they can cook together/for each other coz I didnt want to give them something someone else probably got them, but they didnt want to ask me for money :shrug: (but their honeymoon was already paid for)


----------



## krissie1234uk

lynne192 said:


> the wishing well seems to be a very popular thing here is one poem i have come across:
> 
> "More than just kisses so far we've shared
> Our home has been made with Love and Care
> Most things we need we've already got
> And in our home we can't fit a lot!
> A wishing well we thought would be great
> (But only if you wish to participate)
> A gift of money is placed in the well
> Then make a wish....But shhh dont'tell
> Once we've replaced the old with the new
> We can look back and say it was thanks to you"

That was the poem they had! :haha:


----------



## welshcowgirl

we had that poem too... we put it in our invites. we only had 50 guests, and only 1 bought us a gift. the rest gave cash, and we where very shocked at how much we where given. x


----------



## lynne192

lol been thinking this myself know my grandmother is very generous with family at weddings lol so maybe we'll get back what we spent on the wedding not spending that much so lol.... only joking. i think we'd find money more useful i am already falling over stuff as is my OH so when we move in together we're gonna have double everything don;t need triple lol.


----------



## Bocket

We've asked people to donate to our honeymoon fund, here's the verse we used....

When thinking of a gift for us, 
We ask you please consider, 
Contributing to our honeymoon
To make it all the sweeter

Our house is full of all the things a couple could requiew
And so a holiday away is what we most desire

Then whilst we're relaxing on the beach
or by the pool so pool, we'll sit back and know

.....That it's truly thanks to you!


----------



## lynne192

awww how sweet :D


----------



## cheekybint

We have asked for cash as a present and put this poem in our invites:

We haven&#8217;t got a gift list, for all of you to see,
Because as you all know, we never can agree!
But if you&#8217;d like to help us,start our married life,
a gift of cash, would save a lot of strife!


----------



## Gwizz

There used to be a taboo about asking for money but now as more and more people live together first its quite common to ask via a little poem :D 

A friend of mine got married 2 weeks ago, put a little verse like the ones above in the invitations and they used the money to pay for the honeymoon :) We plan to do the same

xxx


----------



## lynne192

cheekybint said:


> We have asked for cash as a present and put this poem in our invites:
> 
> We havent got a gift list, for all of you to see,
> Because as you all know, we never can agree!
> But if youd like to help us,start our married life,
> a gift of cash, would save a lot of strife!

oh i like this one :D might steal it for ours if you don't mind?


----------



## wifey29

Hi, 

I felt funny about asking for money at our wedding, but there was nothing we needed so we put this in our invitations:

"We have invited you to celebrate our wedding with us and we do not expect a gift. Some guests however have indicated that they wish to give us a small gift. As we have been living together for several years, we have accrued plenty of household items. Instead, if you wish to give us something, we would very much appreciate a small gift of money to go towards our future together as a married couple."

xx


----------



## lynne192

thats nice :D x


----------



## midori1999

I think that anyone thinking of asking fro money or similar may wish to google or look on other forums for people's opinions on 'money poems' and similar. It does seem that unless you are the one getting married they ar egenerally thoughtof as twee, rude and tacky/trashy.

Sorry. :nope:


----------



## honeybee2

I have to disagree. Everyone of my friends went "phew, Im so glad because i didnt have a clue of what to buy you!" 

Everyone of my family has agreed that its a nice idea because you can send those who have donated money a postcard to see what fun your having!!! I dont think its trashy in this day & age. Money is tight in the UK, and I know my guests would rather know they have contributed to perfect memories on a honeymoon than something that will sit & get dusty for years to come!


----------

